# Rangoon Burma



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

While Rangoon was not a regular Port for the company I sailed with I was there once in 65 during the India Pakistan War .

It was my first trip to sea and we had to meet up with another Brocklebank ship to change crews so each vessel could enter India and Pakistan respectively . 

I did not get ashore but was able to see the pagodas from the Maipura's anchorage . It was a beautiful sight and those would did get ashore said it was an enchanted place .

The recent losses seem to be mounting and my heart goes out to all of the people of Burma . It is sad that the relief effort is being denied at this time by the Burmese Junta ( One hopes they will allow foreign aid before any more losses become evident )

Kind Regards Derek

Any other members remember Rangoon ?????


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

I went there in the 70's - it was very restricted - no bars or that sort of thing - we were on Time Charter to Burma Five Star Lines and were adivsed not to go ashore.
However the Director of the shipping Co invited a group of us from the ship to go ashore to a meal.
It was the finest oriental meal I have ever eaten - they brought the courses one after another and each complimented the one before ! It was an 18 course meal - I was never so stuffed - absolutely delicious - and it ended with soup !!!
I wouldnt mind going back just for a meal like that again!


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Used to run to Rangoon in the early 60's. Lovely place, gentle and friendly people, great food! It is terrible to see them being denied aid at this traumatic time!


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

My uncle spent 5 years there during the war,(Britain's lost army) he was in the Gloucester Reg,he would to spend hours telling me about the places,the Irrawaddy river, the small villages,he said the people were so good to them,friendly and honest,gave them what little food they had because the poor soldiers were almost starved to death after being in the jungle for so long. We have people in my town already collecting for them. Our carriers are standing by but they wont let us in.

John.


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

The Junta have too much to hide to allow Westerners in, my one and only visit to Rangoon. the date of which is forgotten in the "mists of time", but a bunch of us went ashore to the Cinema and saw "Jungle Book", also visited the Sha Dagan(sp??) temple. The people were wonderful and treated us as friends, but even then the "Police Presence" was being felt. This was probably late 60's....................pete


----------



## J Boyde (Apr 7, 2005)

I went there in 65 when on the Wairata. Short arm inspection by a female Dr, not all inspected. Some 30 customs searched the ship. I still have the card, with photo, to allow us to go ashore. They would not let the passengers go ashore until a couple of hours before sailing. They had a very nice beer and the pub had some very nice glasses. I asked if they would sell me six, no way. They were shaped like brandy baloons with an elephant on them. Also stopped when returning to the ship, we had a box of Burmese cigars. We had 50 each. Confiscated, we were only allowed 5 each. Did manage to recover them but what a job. Interesting going through all the paperwork to get them back. Found out that the Master also had a box confiscated but he didnt challenge the confiscation, we did, but that a another story.
Jim B


----------



## ed glover (May 3, 2006)

I sailed there early 60's on the M.V. Dalla and must admit it was one of my favorite ports. We would unload alongside and load in middle of the river. Shore side was great, the pagodas, bars, as cadets we would usually meet at the Nan Theeda (spelling???) for a last beer and chicken and watercrest sandwiches. great times.
Ed Glover
Controlled drifting.


----------



## ed glover (May 3, 2006)

I must have had one of my many senoir moments it was on the M.V.Pegu that i visited Rangoon.

Ed Glover 
Controlled drifting


----------



## David Davies (Dec 11, 2006)

Spent several weeks on staff in Rangoon with BI and called many times on Sangola in th 50s. Found the people I met and worked with, ie working the mail and cargo to be very friendly, helpful and of a gentle disposition. Perhaps if they had been more aggressive and militant they would not allowed the tyrants to take over. The most frightening experience I had in Rangoon was seeing a colony of rats in their hundreds coming out of a monsoon drain and heading up the street towards me


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

David, don't like to too far off topic but couldn't the same be said of this country........................pete


----------



## David E (Jul 17, 2007)

Derek Roger said:


> While Rangoon was not a regular Port for the company I sailed with I was there once in 65 during the India Pakistan War .
> 
> It was my first trip to sea and we had to meet up with another Brocklebank ship to change crews so each vessel could enter India and Pakistan respectively .
> 
> ...



Derek

I remember it well. Was a regular port of call for the "Inchanga" in the early 
1950s.Friendly people,good food. As far as I remember the Generals were in the future and the biggest problems in Burma were due to the Karens.

Regards
David E


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

I've yet to meet a Karen that was a problem!!!


----------



## Dick S (Feb 10, 2007)

Went there a few times with Bibbys as a cadet not much to do ashore except sightsee and cinema. One thing I do remember is a sampan going underneath the piers to avoid a Police Launch. The Launch came up could not find the rihgt one so just took one of a crowd that was at our stern! Arbtary arrest? As you say the people were gentle and kind. Sailed with Burmese crew and junior Officer and they only strengthened my opion of the people especially around Rangoon

Dick


----------

